# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How to change default chart format

## behmen

Hi,
Is there a way to change the default chart format? Excel charts are default to this horrible combination of blue and orange to represent data series. I know I can format the chart to my liking and "save as template" for future use but I'd like for every instance of Excel to default graphs to black and white.
Thanks
Brenna

----------

